# Simular una antena biquad en 4nec2x



## manur (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola que tal quisiera saber si alguien sabe manejar este soft, estoy trabajando con antenas biquad pero al modificar el archivo biquad.nec se pierde el "iluminador" y sin eso el patron de radiacion no es ell requerido, aqui una imagen para ilustrar el asunto.


----------

